# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  ''Alien Baby''...

## Sehar

I personally don't appreciate calling it an alien baby, it's a baby with severe birth deformities, but I have to say, from all things I have seen in my lifetime, I havent quite witnessed something as drastic as this.

check it out..im not sure how old the vid is.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0Hyk...ies%20laughing

if the link doesnt work lemme know

----------


## asian-kuri

aww that baby is really depresing hen you first look at it,  :Frown:  but its not exactly its fault that it was born that way, and i think its unusual yes, but then again you cant call it alien because it isnt exactly from another planet or born from a diferent type of animal or alian creature. its just another baby with severe birth deformalities lyke Sehar said.

----------


## Omar

oh

----------


## waffa

hate those ppl  who do such bad things

----------


## snakhtar

It is wrong to consider the baby alien. We should not pitying him, but instead pray for him that he grows up blessed and free from complicated and depressing life. There are thousands of babies who are born every day around the world with such physical mishaps. Since most of us either ignore such people or don't see much of them, we always fell in awe when we come face to face with them. It is therefore better to stop singling these disfigued people out, and give them some respect.

----------


## *Fatima*

omg its danger

----------


## asian-kuri

:Embarrassment:   dont say dat

----------


## _Adonis_

awww ... *feels sad*
*reads seher and asian kurri's posts*
*dies*

----------


## asian-kuri

:Frown:

----------


## *Fatima*

> dont say dat


Ino , it's very sad

----------


## asian-kuri

i no fatima   :Frown:  
nd by da way _Adonis_... i aint sum curry dat u eat u no so spell ma name ryt init lol

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

ic

----------


## _Adonis_

> i no fatima   
> nd by da way _Adonis_... i aint sum curry dat u eat u no so spell ma name ryt init lol



Woops!!! I am sorry, though, I spelt you "kurri" not "curry"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## KOHINOOR

[scroll:d80aa8d1fc] Alien Baby[/scroll:d80aa8d1fc]

----------


## asian-kuri

aww dats so cute  :ang9: 
well i tink so anyways  
awwwwwww how can u call it alien? 
well i kinda figured that out but its so cute hehe  :bg:

----------


## adeeahsan85

ya i think dats cute :bg:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

It is very sad .. Hope the baby gets better and healthy as it grows up..

----------

